# Georgian: /f/ (consonant)



## 涼宮

Hello!

As far as I can see the Georgian language doesn't have the /f/ sound. If I wanted to write a foreign name or word that contains such sound what letter or combination of letters do I use?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## fdb

I think they use pʰ   ფ. The absence of a /f/ phoneme is a well-known areal feature in the languages and dialects to the South of the Caucasus.


----------



## 涼宮

მადლობა!  It's interesting that a language doesn't have such a common sound like /f/.


----------



## gaaxure

The interesting thing is Georgians have no problem pronouncing F properly. in fact i don't know a sound that Georgians have trouble pronouncing. aside from English "th" they either say "Z" or "S" which is quite funny to listen to.


----------



## Ghabi

Moderator's Note: The discussion of the existence of the consonant /f/ in all other languages now has its own thread on the All Languages forum. Let's have the scope of this thread confined to only Georgian. Thanks!


----------

